# Enhancement - Camaro V8 Transformers Edition - Auto Finesse Wraith - Guest Detailer!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this one for a while!

A 6.2L V8 Chev Camaro Transformers Edition in 'Bumble Bee Yellow' complete with Transformers touches. There aren't many in this version in the UK, making this a VERY rare car indeed...

Some befores:


DSC03666 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03667 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03668 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03672 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, wheels first:


DSC03674 by RussZS, on Flickr

AS Smart Wheels at 4:1 used:


DSC03675 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheel Wooly used to safely remove brake dust build up:


DSC03676 by RussZS, on Flickr

VP Brushes used on surface and calipers:


DSC03677 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03678 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on the tyres:


DSC03679 by RussZS, on Flickr

Large WW on the arches:


DSC03680 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC03681 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was snow foamed with Hyper Wash:


DSC03682 by RussZS, on Flickr

The shuts, sills and intricate areas worked with VP brushes and Surfex as and when required:


DSC03683 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03684 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03686 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was rinsed and hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and CQuartz Mitt:


DSC03687 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next IronX was used to remove any fallout safely:


DSC03688 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not too bad...


DSC03691 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03692 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03694 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse's new Oblitarate used on the tar spots:


DSC03696 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then foamed and rinsed again to remove all traces of Iron X and Oblitarate:


DSC03698 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was moved inside (what a noise!!!)


DSC03699 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then Citrus Bling along with the AF Clay were used to pick up any remaining contamination on the paintwork:


DSC03700 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03702 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then dried with CG Wooly Mammoth:


DSC03703 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I began assessing and correcting the paintwork. After trying a few combinations, I was getting impressive results with the Megs MF system with the Cutting Disc and D300:


DSC03712 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03713 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC03716 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03719 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03706 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03707 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this point, James B and Sian from Auto Finesse, who are trading nearby tomorrow at Ultimate Dubs popped in and kindly offered to assist me!!

James refining the front wing:


DSC03722 by RussZS, on Flickr

Sian on the wheels with AF Mint Rims:


DSC03724 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mercury was used on the exhaust:


DSC03727 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with:


DSC03728 by RussZS, on Flickr

- Wraith used on the paintwork
- Crystal on the glass
- Revive on plastics
- Gloss on tyres
- Spritz on Interior plastics
- Tripple on shuts and sills
- Hide also used on leather (not pictured)

and finally, some afters...


DSC03763 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03765 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03771 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03773 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03776 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03783 by RussZS, on Flickr

and of course some Tesco pics...


DSC03785 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03786 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03787 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03788 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03790 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03793 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03795 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03799 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03801 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03803 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03805 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading. Next up we have a Megane 250, VW Amarok and a Liquid Yellow Clio V6...

I'd also like to thank James and Sian once again for the help - this is a big beast of a car so I would have been a much longer day without your help!!


DSC03794 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

B-E-A... Utiful!!!!!!!!!!

Great job again Russ, and what a car!! Always thought it would be awesome to have one of these in the UK, there's a Black one near me and it sounds insane.

Love the final shots though, Yellow looks gooooood.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love that motor , but even better after the MCC & AF make over cracking result as always Russ all be it a very big motor, Russ with the AF Gloss can you alter the finish or is it always very Glossy, also how do you feel the Wraith is compaired to the Desire it wetness and Gloss , thanks for sharing


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DetailMyCar said:


> B-E-A... Utiful!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great job again Russ, and what a car!! Always thought it would be awesome to have one of these in the UK, there's a Black one near me and it sounds insane.
> 
> Love the final shots though, Yellow looks gooooood.


The sound is amazing!! I enjoyed the passenger ride to Tesco!! 



Michael_McL said:


> Great job!


Thank you 



Derekh929 said:


> Love that motor , but even better after the MCC & AF make over cracking result as always Russ all be it a very big motor, Russ with the AF Gloss can you alter the finish or is it always very Glossy, also how do you feel the Wraith is compaired to the Desire it wetness and Gloss , thanks for sharing


Gloss is always glossy (as the name suggests!) but I think he's working on a gel of some kind...

Wraith seems to have more of a glow to it, with Desire seeming a bit sharper, like a sealant. Both are top waxes though, not sure how much Wraith will be, I just know it's higher than Desire!


----------



## Gray. (Oct 22, 2011)

What a car, I absolutely love it!

Great work as per usual, Russ


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tidy work Russ 

Very nice motor bet it was a pleasure to work on.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always Russ :thumb: and the sound of this car just unbelievable ...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Makes a change from hard European clear???
Love US cars as the clear is much softer.

Cracking work Russ, been following this on Facebook.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome car... Great job on the car.. Love the black and white picture! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning job there mate :thumb:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks amazing - as usual. Love your write ups Russ...keep'em coming


----------



## coleyst200 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunning work as all ways Russ


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice russ,

we will catch you tomorrow at UD!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job Russ. Are you going to Kelly's open day next month?
Steve


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing stuff Russ, been following this on Twitter/Faceache and been looking forward to the write up! 

Great level of correction for an enhancement, looks superb. Real head turner, and you can't beat a lazy US V8 for a soundtrack!


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

What a car:doublesho Stunning work and great pictures:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, very nice car indeed don't see many of these about.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Russ, some great pictures.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Mint work as usual Russ... and James and Sian.

That car is definitely badass!!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

I need me kleenex.......:lol: fantastic job Russ, love the photos,:argie: think i just found my new background screen, keep up the amazing work:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great car, work and write up Russ :thumb:

As Jon has said above, you've achieved a fantastic level of correction for an enhancement :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Russ looks much sharper now. The finished car park shots compliment the finish well. What are your thoughts on Wraith?


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

We supplied a few of these. I remember a young girl looking at one and she put her head near the exhaust (not too close) so we triggered the remote start. It was hilarious as she had no idea what was going on!

We also supplied a black one to a gent down south. That was my favourite as it had immense road presence.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing detail there Russ and what a car, nice to have people helping in details makes it alot more fun and time goes faster.
Great correction and reflectivity from the paint, i really like the glossy look on the tyres, they really finish the car of very well.

The wraith wax, is this Autofinesses top of the range wax on the market, it's just nobody is selling this wax at present.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Russ

Those last shots have some amazing gloss! :argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice! makes a change from all the german cars.

Every time i get a call from a american (base near by) i hope its something like this..but its always ends up being bmw


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Great work "young fella" (said in a bumblebee voice)

Top work Russ, such a sweet car.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there looks stunning great car


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Was a nice car, and came up nice/easy with one hit.

No worries for giving you a hand pal :thumb: il send the invoice in the post


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

WOW! Great work Great finish .


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Love it, you've done a great job. transformer touches are nice.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Russ , lovely bright yellow there :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fine work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work, top car, top pictures :thumb:

Matt


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

nice wet look!!


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Stunning car, such presence, I'm sure i've seen this car in Birmingham, and I can only repeat the comments on the noise!

You should put this pic on Canvas & decorate your unit!


DSC03799 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great work Russ,awesome car!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Omg .... what a car:doublesho lovely job as always Russ:thumb: , did you get goose pimples with the sound of the beast beneath the hood?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome work :argie:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely job & car, love Yellow motors


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

yellow yellow :argie::argie::argie::argie: yellow my favourite colour.......:thumb:

That is nice an so are the reflections, depth in that paint, Tesco's will start charging you soon :thumb:

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

That really is stunning Russ, brilliant work by all of you. Very very impressed.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Corrrrr that's one mean ass car :devil:

Looks stunning as they always do after your treatments mate :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job again.
I love that car, I want one.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice. Rather be working on optimus prime though. Now that would be some man's detailing


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great job, amazing reflections


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic Russ, great work.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Another superb detail there Russ and nice to have James and Sian assisting! 

Well done guys, looks superb and thanks for posting! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely Russ, really nice deep gloss finish, superb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I'll answer the specific questions tomorrow, sorry for the delay.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Russ, great car and nice work :thumb: Not too many of them about for sure

p,s I've got a reg on retention that would be a killer combo for that car.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks great


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice work, lovely car!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great job nice car


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great work!


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice ! 

Love the yellow !


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely work Russ, nice timing too for visitors to arrive 


confession time : I want one, and in that colour :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very nice Russ! Looking sweet with the AF Wraith on the paint! 

What camera are you using? I always like your photos!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like Russ use Sony NEX-3


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I told you you'd be seeing spots in front of your eyes Russ....

Excellent finish as usual....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Russ


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very good work, nice finish:argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Just wow stunning work! and what a machine


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Phil 

This has since had a cheeky mod...


563357_333261036732068_173454932712680_934229_8171676_n by RussZS, on Flickr

Lambo style doors!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Now they just need to make it turn into a robot  it does look good, I saw a black one in Paris and it sounded great


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Russ,


tell the owner I got X RO8OT X number plate on retention :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Will do Jay...

Which reminds me... very good results so far from your new wax!! What the hell is in that stuff? V hydrophobic!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i want this car. amazing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This car is now available to Hire, more details here:

https://www.facebook.com/BumblebeeHire

It's back in with us soon for another Enhancement Detail too


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

love the 4 small guages by shifter...just like the old camaros!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Friend of mine has one of the latest ones.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How did I not see this before? I'm in love!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You should see it now, it's had a LOT of work done!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just checked out the facebook page. And I'm on pistonheads looking through the classifieds :lol: I did go look at a GT86 today but I'm suddenly decided I need a Chevvy


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

My jaw just dropped on the floor, have to pick it up.

Great job indeed, thank you for sharing


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a gloss..stunning work..well done


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great looking car an the colour is just right for it...:thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Stunning Bud !


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I have only one word to say
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bloody Marvelous :thumb:

well its two words really but what the hell, the write up is worth it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

saw a few sneak pics, but this has come up really well too!


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice results Russ, is Wraith going to be Released any time soon Russ.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very, very nice


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Outstanding! Love that car!


----------

